# Enclosed trailer with boat rack?



## Hunter MN (Dec 1, 2011)

I was wondering if there would be anyway to build a rack on top of an enclosed trailer to haul a layout boat or a beavertail stealth boat? If anyone has any ideas or pictures of a setup like this that would be great. I doubt it would work, but it would be nice to save the room in the trailer for more decoys and other gear. Thanks


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Look at ladder racks.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a aluminum ladder rack on my trailer works real slick. Every once in awhile I have to deploy my decoy trailer into the construction world and they hold up real well with all sorts of construction equipment. I would think it would hold an aluminum boat no problem.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Go to Cabelas in East Grand Forks or sit on HWY 2 west of Grand Forks on any Friday during duck season and you will have more ideas on how to do this than you could ever imagine.


----------



## Hunter MN (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the help. I was mostly just concerned if it would hold the weight or not. Any ideas on how to get the boat up there easier..?


----------

